

Ask HN: Seeking pre-demo feature feedback on my storefront software - greaterscope

I run Greaterscope, LLC, a (currently) one-man company that's developing storefront software with developers in mind. In other words, we're focused on several PITA features that are important to growing online stores ... multi-lingual support, handling complex product attributes and pricing, multiple storefronts.<p>I'm hoping to give developers a better starting place when they need to create something custom for clients. It won't be free, but will be open source. Hopefully my efforts will be appreciated.<p>I don't have a demo yet (hopefully by January) but I'm impatient so I wanted to solicit for feedback early to make sure I have the full range of needs in mind as I continue to build this thing out.<p>If you have feature ideas or issues with tools you currently use that should be addressed, please let me know via UserVoice:<p>http://greaterscope.uservoice.com<p>Technology-wise it's written in object-oriented PHP5, MVC (database abstraction, templating system, ORM), supports databased sessions, and is not limited to MySQL. I have also considered creating ports to other languages (Python, Ruby).<p>Look for a demo some time in December. I'll definitely announce it here once it's up. The first version should be ready in the first quarter of 2009.<p>My company website is http://greaterscope.com<p>Update: We're also looking for beta testers. I think I failed to mention that.
======
run4yourlives
You're going to be compared instantly to shopify: <http://www.shopify.com/>

~~~
greaterscope
There are many products and services for small/standard storefronts ... but
we're innovating elsewhere. I've tried to outline some of our differences on
the website but it surely needs further clarification.

We're targeting shops that need the type of features you have to design for at
the beginning.

We're also not a hosted solution, as that limits the ability for other
developers to customize our product.

